# Rethreading cut-down Mag 1D?



## Erasmus (Nov 21, 2007)

Is there a simple way to rethread a cut down Maglite 2D to 1D? Is it possible to do it with a tap and die? Do they exist in that size? Anyone know the size of the internal thread of a Mag D barrel end?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Cheers!


----------



## unnerv (Nov 21, 2007)

I forget the exact size of the threading but I know it is 20 tpi. Taps and dies in that size are not really practical to do by hand. It is too hard to get it started straight and requires quite a bit of force to turn it once you do. They are also very expensive. This kind of thing is best done in a lathe.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 24, 2007)

Erasmus said:


> Is there a simple way to rethread a cut down Maglite 2D to 1D? Is it possible to do it with a tap and die? Do they exist in that size? Anyone know the size of the internal thread of a Mag D barrel end?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Cheers!




You could not just use a tap to re-thread a mag body as there is also a step for the O-Ring.

Mac


----------



## mofiki (Nov 26, 2007)

Why not just take it to a local machine shop and ask them to clean up the threads? Taps go way up in price the larger the size.


----------



## 65535 (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are using a sleeve for the cells you can find a piece of metal to fit the Inner diameter of the Mag and use JB weld to seal the whole think in the middle, just use both ends of the mag.


----------

